Ask HN: Is your everyday OS something other than Windows, macOS, or Linux? - LeoPanthera
======
dez_blanchfield
1\. Solaris/illumos 2\. Qubes OS 3\. DragonFly BSD

------
gregjor
ChromeOS

------
CyberFonic
OpenBSD

------
chewz
ChromeOS

------
bryk
I am using Linux Mint.

